# Powder and Primers... Central FL?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Looking for a local supplier for powder and primers in Central FL, Orlando area.

Any tips???

JeffWard


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

Bass Pro Shop still had decent powder prices the last time I was there. Their primer prices had already gone to heck. And their concealed carry policy just plain sucks. I still carry when I go. If they notice it and ask me to leave, I won't argue with them but I will tell them that they won't have to worry about me spending money there ever again.

I buy most of what I need at the Orlando Gun Show. It costs $9 to gain entry now, but there's no haz-mat fee. I buy from Space Coast Bullets. I usually email them and they have my order set aside. I buy lead bullets, CCI primers and HP-38 powder from them. They have a very good stock of most everything a reloader would need plus loaded ammo in a lot of calibers. Bulk ammo too.

I noticed that you are about to embark on reloading with a *Dillon*. Congrats and good luck to you. Spact Coast Bullets are an authorized *Dillon *dealer, and also carry a full line of Lee, RCBS, Lyman and Forster too. Good folks. www.spaacecoastbullets.com

If you go to the show on Jan 3rd or 4th, they are in the large bldg down towards the Shoot Straight Extravaganza. They have had the same space since I've been going there.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'll be at the show Saturday EARLY for bullets.

I got some Bullseye, and 500 primers at Bass Proshops... They have a no CC policy??? OOPS... LOL

Their powder was just a bit more expensive than Midway, with no HazMat fees. I bought their LAST 500 small pistol primers, and someone had already bought up ALL the 9mm and 40 bullets. Their bullet prices were insane though...

I'm going to go "watch" on Saturday to my local USPSA match, since I broke a finger this week. But there's a guy there who is a distributor too.

See you at the gun show!

Jeff


----------

